# Los Angeles Tax Accountant



## UberNOT4me (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello,

I haven't filed my 2015 taxes and was wondering if anyone has any recommendation on any tax accountants. I live in Los Angeles and last year I just worked for Lyft and Uber. 

If you know of anyone who has experience working with Uber/Lyft drivers, could you please either direct message me or email me with their contact info?

Thank you,


----------



## Mustang7709 (Jul 2, 2016)

Ok.. So I am actually a CPA in Texas. I would just find you a local CPA or H/R Block. The deductions are super easy. Any tax professional will be able to handle this easily. No need to spend big money on a larger firm ether. Chances are, the larger firms will not accept your work anyways as its not a big enough job.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

If you are somewhat savvy, you can do it online yourself. If your income is under $52k you can go on www.myfreetaxes.com and go it for free (just save the info as they keep it after 1 year and make you pay to get the PDF).


----------



## kobyfindley (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey I am Koby Findley and I have recently joined this community.I am very glad to know about it as I saw it has a lot of info which I get.


----------

